# اين فاعلين الخير



## ابو ريف (27 يونيو 2012)

اين فاعلين الخير من تسديد ديني

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
والصلاة والسلام ع رسول الله
اخواني انا انسان وعلي دين بمبلغ 117000 الى مصرف الراجحي حاله علي من وقتوت واسمي موجود في سما
 وضروفي لا يعلم بها الا الله ولو اجد فاعل خير يقوم بتسديد ديني لو جز بسيط سوف اكون اسعد ماخلق 

الله لايحرمكم الاجر والثواب وأنشاءالله دفع بلا عنكم وعن اولادكم ووالدينكم

حساب الراجحي
sa0280000115608010192633


----------



## ابو ريف (1 يوليو 2012)

*رد: اين فاعلين الخير*

شاكر المتابعه 
وشاكر من دفع اي المبلغ لو قليل والله يكتبله الاجر


----------



## tjarksa (1 يوليو 2012)

*رد: اين فاعلين الخير*

الله يفك ازمتك ان شالله . 

وتيسر امورك .


----------



## هبوب الشمال (4 يوليو 2012)

*رد: اين فاعلين الخير*

الله يفرج دينك ودين جميع المسلمين ويجعلك من كل ضيق مخرجا 
اخوي فيه في منتدى ينبع اون لاين فيه قسم مكتوب فيه فاعل خير اين المحتاج
سجل معاهم وراسلهم لعل الله يجعل فرجك قريبا 
لاتنساني من الدعااااء ياخوي انا محتاجة له


----------



## ابو ريف (19 يوليو 2012)

*رد: اين فاعلين الخير*

شااااكر لك


----------

